# Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio

## IgaRyu

Decido di passare un attimo per vedere come vanno le cose in canale e questo e' il risultato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <ReDNeCK> si ok
> 
> <baso> emerge openoffice-ximian
> ...

 

Come dicono delle mie parti 'no gho paroe' 

E' proprio vero ... il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio  :Laughing: 

Joe

----------

## randomaze

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Decido di passare un attimo per vedere come vanno le cose in canale e questo e' il risultato:

 

Joe, mi fa paicere rivederti da queste parti, certo continuo a pensare che postare un log di IRC richieda come minimo la modifica dei nick, almeno di chi non ha dato la sua approvazione.

Questo anche se effettivamente quello che dici é giusto e frasi come 

```
xxxx hai rotto

...

xxxx: leggi la documentazione cazzo 
```

sono parecchio fuori luogo per un canale che dovrebbe essere destinato ad aiutare gli utenti gentoo (sopratutto quelli alle prime armi) e non per fare quattro chiacchere liquidando in malo modo il povero utente di turno che ha dei problemi.

----------

## IgaRyu

Non vedo perchè cambiare il nick ! 

Nel mio post a riguardo della mia dipartita una delle lamentele più frequenti era stata che non facevo nomi precisi. Adesso che lo faccio mi si dice che non va ?

Decidetevi ragazzi  :Smile: 

Inoltre l'uso di un nick non viola alcuna privacy, tanto più che azzurra maskera gli ip ...

Al di la delle considerazioni appena esposte resto della mia idea:

no gho paroe    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Joe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

IgaRyu ti do ragine anche a me non vanno certi atteggiamenti se uno non vuole rispondere ignora e la storia e' finita. Ti dico solo che chi e' su azzuara non per forza e' anche sul forum. Per i nick lascio la parola ad altri per me non viola nessuna privacy.

----------

## randomaze

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Non vedo perchè cambiare il nick ! 

 

Perché é una forma di cortesia e rispetto sopratutto nei confronti dell'utente che é stato trattato male.

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre l'uso di un nick non viola alcuna privacy, tanto più che azzurra maskera gli ip ...

 

Vero, ma é anche vero che registra i nickname, quindi un nick, al di là della sua "virtualità" viene associato con una persona, un pò come se fosse il suo nome e cognome.

E non é bello per nessuno venire apostrofato con "ah... tu sei quell'imbranato che hanno preso in giro l'altro giorno".

Sopratutto quando più che "imbranato" si tratta di "inesperto".

 *Quote:*   

> no gho paroe    

 

Sul fatto che la mamma degli idioti sia  (purtroppo) sempre in cinta siamodaccordo.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT: Per chi leggesse il thread non capendo di cosa parliamo é opportuno che che dia un occhiata qui e qui.

E anche qui.

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> E non é bello per nessuno venire apostrofato con "ah... tu sei quell'imbranato che hanno preso in giro l'altro giorno".
> 
> 

 

Veramente lo scopo era "ah tu sei qull'espertissimo e educatissimo e molto di aiuto user del log di cui si parla nel forum ?"

Non so se mi spiego

Joe

----------

## randomaze

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Veramente lo scopo era "ah tu sei qull'espertissimo e educatissimo e molto di aiuto user del log di cui si parla nel forum ?"
> 
> Non so se mi spiego

 

Si, questo lo avevo capito, infatti io sto cercvando di "proteggere" la vittima non il colpevole  :Razz: 

EDIT: questo al di là del fatto, già detto da fedelialla linea, che non é detto che chi sta su azzurra sia anche presente nel forum!

In tema di utenti mi sembra di capire che  questo sei tu. Giusto?

----------

## tuxer

mah la vittima non ha sicuramente avuto una buona accoglienza (forse anche per motivi passati)  ma uno che scrive  *Quote:*   

> <baso> dai cazzo!! 

  per farsi rispondere a me sinceramente dà molto fastidio!!

comunque non è sempre così sul chan   :Very Happy: 

----------

## IgaRyu

sarò sf**to io allora che quelle poche volte che entro mi imbatto sempre in situazioni del genere .... che vuoi che ti dica ??

Joe

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Allora, visto che vengo preso in mezzo ricordo che:

la persona che ha postato, non ha nessuna conoscenza dei fatti avvenuti.

1°) al signor Baso è stato ripetutamente richiesto di non incollare ogni volta che entrava.

2°) ieri notte è stato aiutato da tanti ma neanche con un accesso ssh hanno risolto il problema.

Ora, prima di dar fiato alla bocca, non è meglio conoscere i fatti?

----------

## Raffo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  in cinta

 

grazie a randomaze ci facciamo due risate per sdrammatizzare  :Laughing: 

----------

## sorchino

Confermo quanto detto da RedNeckCracker.

Quel baso continuava solo con un /join #gentoo , past 15 righe, CAZZO CHI M'AIUTA, /quit , /join , past... ecc.

E quelle risposte le avrà avute si e no alla 15 esima volta che ripeteva il tutto.

Bello entrare nel canale per 30 secondi e sparare sentenze senza sapere come stavano le cose.

E onestamente anche questo dare degli idioti così con tanta semplicità (sempre non sapendo bene com'era la situazione) non mi sembra una gran cosa.

----------

## silian87

Certo che pero' non si' puo' fare sempre un dramma di cio' che succede in IRC!!! E' successo, fine! iate piu' tranquilli con i niubbi (e non), aiutate un po' di piu', LEGGETEVI la documentazione, e siate un po' meno polemici! Non mi sembra che sia la fine del mondo, si, c'e' qualche offesa pero' miente di impressionante. 

Mi sento in ogni caso di dire che forse se si vede la cosa dal lato di RedNeckCracker, e se effettivamente e' vero che baso era da un po' che postava allora posso anche capire. 

Insomma... IRC e' sempre IRC   :Smile:   , qualche problema puo' sempre succedere   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> E onestamente anche questo dare degli idioti così con tanta semplicità (sempre non sapendo bene com'era la situazione)

 

Anche adesso che so la situazione il mio pensiero non cambia: se qualcuno ha dei problemi e puoi/vuoi aiutarlo lo aiuti, altrimenti lo ignori. Se si comporta in malo modo ci sono molti modi per farglielo notare senza bisogno di trattarlo a male parole.

Oppure chiedi all'operatore di intervenire.

----------

## IgaRyu

Bhe no ce voleva un pozzo di scenza per capire che aveva il portage sputtanato...

Resta il fatto che a mio avviso certi attegiamenti COMUNQUE dovresti tenerteli per te da dietro il monitor.

Ovviamente è una mia opinione

Joe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se si comporta in malo modo ci sono molti modi per farglielo notare senza bisogno di trattarlo a male parole.

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo. Non e' la prima volta che vedo questi comportamenti su irc. E poi anche se non si e' comportato benissimo quella persona non vuol dire che tutti dobbiamo comportarci cosi'.

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Secondo me state ragionando a senso unico. Dirgli "hai rotto" spiegando il perchè vi sembra insultare?

Sul fatto di chiamare l'operatore: molto spesso capita che ci sia la sola presenza ma di interventi poco o nulla, non voglio dire che non fanno un cazzo, per l'amor del cielo ma credo che ragionando un secondo, nessuno può essere presente al 100% sul chan.

Se poi volete cmq dire che ci sono altri metodi, ok, ma se sto "parlando" con qualcuno e costui, nonostante gli si abbia già detto di no farlo, spamma in chan, beh io come minimo reagisco.

Non prendete questo discorso come una scusa, non mi sento colpevole di nulla.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per me ci sono altri metodi per dire le cose alla gente. E poi non e' la prima volta che in chan su azzurra ci sono questi comportamenti.

----------

## Diggs

Bhe via, alla fine non è successo nulla   :Wink: 

Anche su altre reti IRC diverse da zzurra capitano queste cose e vi assicuro: so molto più pesanti.

----------

## n3m0

Evito di dire la mia a riguardo, in quanto è già stato detto troppo e forse tutto.

Proprio in seguito a tale constatazione, direi che il prolifero OT nato da questo topic potrebbe ormai essere anche soffocato.

Il mio suggerimento è IMHO. La parola ai moderators.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> Anche su altre reti IRC diverse da zzurra capitano queste cose e vi assicuro: so molto più pesanti.

 

Lo so ma non per questo il canale azzurra deve fare come gli altri.

----------

## RedNeckCracker

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Evito di dire la mia a riguardo, in quanto è già stato detto troppo e forse tutto.
> 
> Proprio in seguito a tale constatazione, direi che il prolifero OT nato da questo topic potrebbe ormai essere anche soffocato.
> 
> Il mio suggerimento è IMHO. La parola ai moderators.

 

io penso che igaryu/i-ching o chiunque sia goda nel sollevare polveroni per nulla, un altro suo post dove il flame c'è e si vede bene, lo conferma.

A me pare che di un granello di sabbia sia stato fatto diventare un bel masso, tanto per divertirsi un po'.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *RedNeckCracker wrote:*   

> io penso che igaryu/i-ching o chiunque sia goda nel sollevare polveroni per nulla, un altro suo post dove il flame c'è e si vede bene, lo conferma.
> 
> A me pare che di un granello di sabbia sia stato fatto diventare un bel masso, tanto per divertirsi un po'.

 

Mi spiace io non do tutto la mia approvazione a igaryu ma sul canale irc e' gia' da tempo che vedo degli atteggiamenti che non vanno.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> chi e' su azzuara non per forza e' anche sul forum

 

Quoto e sottolineo, aggiungendo inoltre che irc non è questo forum, non confondiamoli mi raccomando. Ok, lo so che in questo topic non si sono confusi, ma già in passato mi sembra che si siano traslati problemi e lamentele delle chat gentoo su questo forum, che è una cosa ben diversa e slegata dalle chat (per quanto diversa gente frequenti entrambi). Non vorrei che si facesse di tutta l'erba un fascio e si criticasse ancora una volta il forum quando in realtà non c'entra nulla con la chat. Giusto per fare un esempio, in passato sono stato annoverato tra quelli che in chat si "comportavano male", quando io in chat non c'ho mai messo piede  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per i nick lascio la parola ad altri per me non viola nessuna privacy

 

Anche questa dei nick è una discussione già fatta, conclusasi allora con la decisione di mascherare i nick. Se qui volete lasciarli per me non ci sono problemi, non è un log compromettente o delicato, però in futuro cerchiamo di limitare riferimenti a persone senza il consenso degli interessati. 

Sull'episodio in se' non mi pronuncio, non ero presente e non vedo come potrei dare un parere obiettivo (per quanto un parere possa essere obiettivo  :Razz: ), ci sono troppe variabili che possono spostare la ragione da una parte o dall'altra, piuttosto che da nessuna delle due. Semplicemente dico che dovremmo tutti riflettere sempre prima di scrivere, chiedere o rispondere. La fretta è cattiva consigliera, sempre e comunque.

My 2 cents

/me in giornata "detti, modi di dire e vecchi proverbi"

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

bah, come disse Shakespeare, "molto rumore per nulla".

per come la vedo io:

anche in irc, e specie sulle reti come azzurra dove ci sono i services, ci sono i moderatori nei canali, e sta a loro coordinare il comportamento dei singoli canali.

Qui siamo sul forum UFFICIALE, quello e' il canale irc NON-UFFICIALE, e comunque sono due cose ben distinte e non collegate, non vedo per cui il motivo di postare qui cose che son successe li, anche e sopratutto perche ve la dovreste rifare coi moderatori di quel canale, e non coi moderatori di questo forum. saranno poi loro (sempre che siano moderatori sempre non per status ma che la loro funzione la ottemperino) a decidere se bannare il tizio.

mi pare palese questo, ma forse, evidentemente, a LorSignori non e' apparso lo stesso.

 Tanto per aggiungere, molta gente che frequenta il forum non frequenta affatto irc, e non vedo cosa gliene possa interessare

 E poi, in fondo, a noi che ce ne frega? Se avete da postare, postate qualcosa di costruttivo, le polemiche non portano da nessuna parte

grazie.

----------

## RedNeckCracker

Una stretta di mano a FonderiaDigitale.

----------

## Diggs

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *proudhomm wrote:*   Anche su altre reti IRC diverse da zzurra capitano queste cose e vi assicuro: so molto più pesanti. 
> 
> Lo so ma non per questo il canale azzurra deve fare come gli altri.

 

Concordo.

Io non frequento la rete azzurra e volevo solo far rilevare che quel che è successo è molto meno emblematico di quello che quotidianamente succede ad esempio sulla rete ircnet.

In amicizia.

----------

## silian87

teniamo anche conto che azzurra non 'e come il forum che richiede la registrazione.... li uno puo' entrare cosi' senza nessuna richiesta, quindi puo' fare casino, mettersi nick di altra gente etc....

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

a questo si puo' provvedere tranquillamente tramite i modi del canale, facendovi accedere solo chi ha nick registrato

----------

## silian87

pero' per ora non e' cosi', giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> pero' per ora non e' cosi', giusto?

 

No ma puoi registrare il tuo nick e se uno lo prende e non mette la password allora gli verra cambiato in 1 minuto.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come dicono delle mie parti 'no gho paroe' 
> 
> 

 

Ciao VENETO!

Di che zona 6??

Io di Padova cmq devi considerare che su irc le cose si svolgono molto più velocemente che nel forum quindi non mi stupisco di certe cose.....

----------

